# Help getting a TCD746320 image



## jommie (Jun 30, 2018)

My Tivo Premiere decided to die after a thunderstorm. I pulled the HDD from the box and it will not mount in my PC so I don't see any way to get the old data off the HDD. I've read the posts and it seems my only option is to put a TCD746320 image on a new HDD. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## jommie (Jun 30, 2018)

I figured I would post my success story here. That way if someone else has a problem with their Tivo Premiere they can see my experience. This may not be the best process but it worked for me pretty smoothly.

First, I knew that I needed a image for a TCD746320 because my HDD was not functional. I had placed the old drive and my new 1 TB drive inside my PC and no luck. The old drive would never show in the BIOS under SATA so there was no way I was going to be able to get data off of the drive. To get a new image I posted in Need An Image and a kind soul helped me out.

I made sure to run my computer with the new unformatted 1TB drive plugged via SATA. I already had two Windows drives so there wasn't much room inside my PC to fit a 3 HDD but I made it work.

Second, I booted to Windows 10 with my new HDD ready for the image. I ran DvrBARS 1.0.0.7 and it immediately recognized the unformatted drive. I selected the VHD disk image and the new drive and the software just worked. I think it took about 45 minutes to copy the image.

My third step was to reboot and boot to the JMFS Live CD. I ran the Expand command which caused me to go from 45 hours of recordings to 143 hours on my new HDD.

Lastly, I put my Tivo back together. I thought the last step was to then run Clean and Delete Everything once I powered the Tivo on. I thought this would be the easy step but really this took longer than formatting the HDD with the new image.

Next Hurdles:
1. When I powered on the Tivo it gave the start up screen and then turned black. After waiting a long time I looked online and they said hit the Format button on the front of the box. Ok, that worked now I can see the screen.
2. Now I'm stuck doing the Tivo setup. I tried to get around it but finally online they suggested I had to try the setup so I choose Antenna setup which is apparently the shortest setup.
3. I got the wifi configured and the Tivo wants to update so I wait for that. I get a S03 error. The solution is to reboot and try again. I end up running the update process 4 times before it finishes properly.
4. Finally I end up at the Tivo screens and I can run Clean and Delete Everything from the Help menu. This runs for about an hour and then reboots the Tivo.
5. Lastly, I run setup and I choose cable TV. I don't receive any S03 errors and the setup works. I was so excited!
Thanks to everyone on these forums and especially to the people who make DvrBARS and JMFS. You people are awesome. I hope everyone else has as much luck fixing their Tivo.


----------

